# Mrs PJ is upset...



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We've been enjoying watching some Collared Doves nesting in a chimney rafter at the back of our bungalow for the past few weeks, apparently with one baby.

Judy was thrilled yesterday, when we saw them on the fence with the parents feeding the youngster, probably its first time out of the nest.

Looked out of the bedroom window this morning to see a Kestrel or some sort of small bird of prey getting stuck into something in the shrubs.

Unfortunately we confirmed later that is was the baby Dove that had met its fate.

Nature seems cruel sometimes.

Pete


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I agree that it can appear cruel BUT the raptor also needs to raise young and food chains and the transfer of energy through the ecosystem means that one bird of prey will need to consume many birds during it's lifetime.....

Why do they prey on young? Because the young have not learned the escape mechanisms the the adults acquire through experience. I once saw a film of a kestrel chasing a pigeon (same group as doves) inside a quarry, the dove lured the kestrel lower and lower and then suddenly flew upwards at a much steeper angle than a bird of prey can manage...... the raptor was trapped and could not escape from the (small but deep) quarry....... 

So such things do happen, and while they may seem cruel it is natural - if it did not happen we would rapidly be over-run with one species.......

e.g. if all the baby elephants that are born survived and bred successfully after 500 years the mass of the elephant population would be greater than the mass of the Earth.....

Each year a female herring lays about 30 million eggs and does that for about 8 - 10 years, but we are not swamped with herring as the vast majority do not survive, in fat not many more than 2 will survive after it's entire life-span........

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Looked out of the bedroom window this morning to see a Kestrel or some sort of small bird of prey getting stuck into something in the shrubs.


Could it have been a sparrow hawk ? We've had one crash-dive the bird table and bits of bird fetched up all over the garden. Incredible sight ! He then sat on the fence, quite brazenly tearing up a wood pigeon

Bad luck on your collared dove though. Could have been a cat that took it though and they are far crueller in the way they kill. At least death by bird of prey is quick !

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Dave, I think Judy is aware of all that, she just mentioned that she wished it had got one of the many starlings that invade our garden every morning but perhaps they don't like the taste of them? :roll: 

Pete


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Better still, a magpie!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Could it have been a sparrow hawk ? We've had one crash-dive the bird table and bits of bird fetched up all over the garden. Incredible sight ! He then sat on the fence, quite brazenly tearing up a wood pigeon
> 
> Bad luck on your collared dove though. Could have been a cat that took it though and they are far crueller in the way they kill. At least death by bird of prey is quick !
> 
> G


It might well have been i'm not up to speed on birds of prey, wasn't very big though.

What surprised me is he sat in the garden bold as brass for ages eating it (Judy didn't stay to watch) just leaving the feathers and nothing else. I always thought they killed then flew off to a more remote spot with their prey.

Pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> What surprised me is he sat in the garden bold as brass for ages eating it (Judy didn't stay to watch) just leaving the feathers and nothing else. I always thought they killed then flew off to a more remote spot with their prey.
> 
> Pete


Sounds very like sparrowhawk behaviour. Whose going to bother him ! He's the king of the heap- unless you or Judy go out and throw a brick at him..... !

HERE

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks G, yep, probably a sparrowhawk.

Magnificent beast, but Judy doesn't agree at the moment!

Pete


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

It would not have been a Kestrel but most probably a Sparrowhawk.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

A sparrow hawk plucked one of my sparrows from the hedge  
First time I have ever seen one in our garden in 27 years, and saw it 3 days in a row!!!


Alison


----------

